# Dental Insurance and Coding Training?



## kmorow (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a friend who is a dentist in Carmel, IN and would like to get some training in the Insurance and Coding/Billing area of her practice. Any Suggestions?
Thank You


----------



## ntreber (Mar 20, 2017)

The only Dental coding certification I know of is through American Dental Coders Association
www.adcaonline.org


----------



## JAMETH345 (Sep 12, 2017)

My understanding is that Dental Assistants learn the basics of dental billing and coding as part of their schooling.  I've been thinking about going to dental assistant school as a back door way of getting into dental billing/coding, to broaden my employability.


John Methgen, BS, CPC-A, CPB


----------



## ljowens89 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Course on medical billing for dentistry*

Hi there,

I teach medical billing for dentistry.  www.imagnsolutions.com/events


----------

